# Metal Pless LiveEdge drone video



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

My first drone video, they will only get better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's pretty cool, I just got one for Xmas.

I'm afraid to even open it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm waiting for Paul to give me a metal press liveedge for the backhoe for Christmas.

I spent the day answering the phone.. "Buddy the Elf...What's your favorite colour...?"

My mom didn't even flinch she just went right on talking...


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

What size is that one Paul?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

plowin-fire said:


> What size is that one Paul?


1ts a 1242-19LE


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's pretty cool, I just got one for Xmas.
> 
> I'm afraid to even open it


LOL I crashed my first one and bent the gimle. It still works but films at an angle. The new one is easier to fly in some ways, but has lots more flying restrictions. Just the other day it would not take off because the battery was below 15 degrees Fahrenheit. I only have the phantom 3, so this model does not avoid obstacles. Practice and you will have lots of fun with it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very good video. The operator does a great job.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's pretty cool, I just got one for Xmas.
> 
> I'm afraid to even open it


You got a Metal Pless for Christmas?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You got a Metal Pless for Christmas?


I wonder if Arctic has found out yet...Like they say...If you can't beat them...Join Them....:waving:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you can hover higher and zoom in, looks like you are worried about it getting hit

WARNING: always reset your home point, otherwise when the battery gets down it goes to the last set home point...lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Talent is when you are operating the machine and the drone at the same time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Talent is when you are operating the machine and the drone at the same time.


Real talent is using the drone machine to plow.......

I can in a few years something like I-robot plowing lots. Just plug in GPS coordinates and flip the switch


----------

